# Penn 30tw ?



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

I am going to look at a pair of internaional 30 wides tomorrow spooled with what looks like Dacron braid. Cosmetically they appear to be in good shape. Can someone tell me if there's anything else I should look for besides a functioning drag etc...

As I not terribly familiar with these reels. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

For starters, a smooth turning handle obviously. Tighten up the drag and pull out a few full arm length pulls of line. That should tell you alot.


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

Everything seems to function properly on these reels and they had very little cosmetic damage, so I pulled the trigger on them and two custome rods they were on. Looking forward to putting them to use on Saturday.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cosmetically they do look good. The main thing is to protect your reel from saltwater intrusion. These reels and most other lever drag reels do let saltwater in and holes are provided to let the water out. 

Check under the reel seat and screws, and remove one of the side plate screws and see if they are set in grease. If so the reels have been serviced properly. 

If the drag is smooth as silk when the line is pulled out it will be fine. If there is any jerking or unevenness the drag plate needs to be removed, cleaned, and re-greased.

They are made to last a lifetime and will with a service every year.

Before you fish with them use a drag scale and set the drag according to the line you are using. I put rod/reel in a rod holder while pulling the line out with the scale attached to the line. I set my strike at 13 lbs. for 40 lb. line and never go over that amount when fishing.

I hope this helps and go catch em' up..!!


----------

